# [Resource] ICS Icon & Image Dump



## hakarune (Dec 5, 2011)

This is a comprehensive ICS (Ice Cream Sandwich) icon and image dump organized by originating folder/apk including all live wallpaper images and the live wallpaper apk files.
\\For Audio Files from ICS Here//
(all drawable folders will be in one folder, if you want seperated drawable folder it'd be better for you to DL an ICS ROM and unpack everything and have your own folder tree view)

You can Press "Download All as Zip" inside each folder or just download indiviual files.

<--Note Some Images are PURE WHITE and have no outline, it may look like there is no picture there, but there is, I assure you & Framework folder is broken into 7 parts (200 File per Folder limit-->

*All Wallpapers and LiveWallpapers in 2 folders ("ICS Wallpapers" & "ICS Livewallpapers")*

**There are of course duplicate files within the drawable folders I tried to choose the biggest version, except Framework which has all files and duplicates (so those who theme will have the best version to alter and resize, if needed I can upload all drawable images and sizes for the folder you want just send me a PM or post here).*

***None of the live wallpapers are altered in any way and are in original apk format from compiled ICS for Droid Incredible.*

****Installing any live wallpaper apk is done at your own risk and is not advised without a dev saying it'll work on your device*

AndroidTerm: http://min.us/mK36zlADl

BlueTooth: http://min.us/mDImgy5q1

Browser: http://min.us/mq7rMvllX

Calculator: http://minus.com/mEgN4AMUy

Calendar: http://minus.com/m4JKVE3Gt

Camera: http://minus.com/mHRpj3178

Contacts: http://minus.com/mUW0oLHJ9

DeskClock: http://minus.com/mnOeCdwV

Development: http://minus.com/mXsf17wBh

DownloadProviderUI: http://minus.com/mCSXEvROd

Email: http://minus.com/mbnFYZ0SIB

Exchange: http://minus.com/mOcscUPUR

*Framework:*

Part1 - http://minus.com/mbctTZElpL
Part2 - http://minus.com/mhkl2euGL
Part3 - http://minus.com/mbq6kzUR79
Part4 - http://minus.com/mzyVnPPrv
Part5 - http://minus.com/mvjP9NrYl
Part6 - http://minus.com/md30JHt9J
Part7 - http://minus.com/mbvpIAVyS

Gallery2: http://minus.com/mbg8qDfsnj

LatinIME: http://minus.com/mbpvYK9sex

Launcher2: http://minus.com/me9hpByia

*LiveWallpapers:* http://minus.com/m3hSfV9R9

LiveWallpapersPicker: http://minus.com/m9W6R6zwx

MediaProvider: http://minus.com/mOmkLLcy1

Mms: http://minus.com/mY0rNbgTQ

Music: http://minus.com/mnuxjkCHZ

MusicFX: http://minus.com/m815vOsvx

PackageInstaller: http://minus.com/moUOIimby

Phone: http://minus.com/mbeB8MUeHs

QuickSearchBox: http://minus.com/mvUV9wOhx

Settings: http://minus.com/mbqAhiArc2

SoundRecorder: http://minus.com/mj1HRWblT

Superuser: http://minus.com/msPtSdhMU

*SystemUI:* http://minus.com/mZdZz7gjL

TelephonyProvider: http://minus.com/mMfCk06nt

VideoEditor: http://minus.com/meiAmoQUW

VisualizationWallpapers: http://minus.com/mnxXpiPoX

*ICS Wallpapers: *http://minus.com/mics-walls

VoiceDialer: http://minus.com/mIIkAozmZ


----------

